# Documentary: Needle Through Brick



## harlan

In case you heard of it, 'Needle Through Brick' is now available for viewing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://okinawakarateblog.blogspot.com/2 ... brick.html

http://www.needlethroughbrick.com/


----------



## Brian Jones

I watched it in it's entirety on Hulu.com a few months ago


----------



## seasoned

harlan said:


> In case you heard of it, 'Needle Through Brick' is now available for viewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://okinawakarateblog.blogspot.com/2 ... brick.html
> 
> [URL="http://www.needlethroughbrick.com/"]http://www.needlethroughbrick.com/[/URL]


Very awesome, and very informative, thanks for sharing.


----------

